# Anyone fish SW LA?



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I think you have to live there all your life before you can ask for spots in LA...


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

I don't know the area, but tidal flow seems to be the single most important factor in Salt Water fishing.
Moving water, feeding fish.


----------



## Jdawson4 (Apr 22, 2018)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I think you have to live there all your life before you can ask for spots in LA...


Haha yeah I'd imagine that's true, I'm just looking for general tips I can use across the state


----------



## mrbacklash (Nov 1, 2008)

I am new to the area as well living over in the Orange area, I have been fishing a lot of marsh using mainly google earth. The ponds you see with the darker water tend to be more clear than the others you see on the map. Also like others have said fishing on an outgoing tide along the marsh drains is pretty good as well. I will be fishing Sabine NWR when it opens back up from duck hunting.


----------



## WillW (Dec 6, 2012)

mrbacklash said:


> I am new to the area as well living over in the Orange area, I have been fishing a lot of marsh using mainly google earth. The ponds you see with the darker water tend to be more clear than the others you see on the map. Also like others have said fishing on an outgoing tide along the marsh drains is pretty good as well. I will be fishing Sabine NWR when it opens back up from duck hunting.


What boat are you running?


----------



## mrbacklash (Nov 1, 2008)

2019 Ankona Cayenne 60 Etec


----------

